

End of Tor: Rogue Nodes Turn Tor Anonymizer Into Eavesdropper's Paradise - nickb
http://www.wired.com/politics/security/news/2007/09/embassy_hacks?currentPage=1

======
bharath
Misleading title. Tor promises an anonymous source IP and nothing more. Its
still good for that application.

------
rms
This is a known issue with Tor. It doesn't encrypt data, it just anonymizes
it. If you put unencrypted info in Tor, it comes out on the other side
unencrypted.

